
Lisp Meetings Calendar - fogus
http://planet.lisp.org/meetings/
======
sgrove
Very nice to see a simple calendar of meetings, but are there no lisp meetups
in the bay area? I was under the impression there was one in Berkeley at the
very least.

I'll see if I can't dig it up to email to you.

~~~
zachbeane
<http://www.meetup.com/balisp/> meets from time to time.

------
RyanMcGreal
I was expecting a meetings calendar written in Lisp. :(

~~~
zachbeane
I wrote the bridge between the Google Calendar, Planet Lisp, and Twitter in
Lisp. Does that count?

------
cpach
That's a neat service, thanks for linking this!

